# Chocolate Sauce



## kadesma (Jan 26, 2013)

I like pears, but prefer them covered in this Sauce. You need 8 oz. of your favorite chocolate chopped plus i cup heavy cream. plce the cream and chaopped chocolate in the top of a double boiler Let stand til chocolate is soft. Stir til smooth. Serve warm or transfer to airtight container and store in refrigerator up to 3 days reheat slow and gentle of a mocha sauce stir in 1-2 tea. instant espresso powder. love it.Now pour over diced or sliced pears that you've cooked til tender when pierced with a knife.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 26, 2013)

Yum, lovely Kades


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 27, 2013)

Kades,  I learned to make a ganache last spring,  forget the details now,  but it was melt chocolate and  heavy cream in a double boiler.   Also did something in a double boiler for the cake part.  It was easy and I didn't screw up  either the cake or frosting.  I think it may have been melt the chocolate and fold in whipped cream in cooled choc for the frosting? 

Needless to say,  up to that point, the Top of my 20 year old double boiler was practically brand new. Chocolate sauce here we come.  No more hershey's in the can.  

Sweet. Thanks.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 27, 2013)

kadesma said:


> I like pears, but prefer them covered in this Sauce. You need 8 oz. of your favorite chocolate chopped plus i cup heavy cream. plce the cream and chaopped chocolate in the top of a double boiler Let stand til chocolate is soft. Stir til smooth. Serve warm or transfer to airtight container and store in refrigerator up to 3 days reheat slow and gentle of a mocha sauce stir in 1-2 tea. instant espresso powder. love it.Now pour over diced or sliced pears that you've cooked til tender when pierced with a knife.
> kades



OMG pure heaven! I wish I didn't know how many calories are in heavy cream, but maybe I could make like 1/4 batch and only have a little bit lol

I especially like the mocha idea. Very nice!


----------

